

New blog by Gary Taubes - FleursDuMal
http://www.garytaubes.com/blog/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974312>

What's more, that link is direct to the article in question, whereas this link
is to the main blog, whose front page will no doubt change over time,
invalidating any discussion here.

